
The FCC Insists It Can't Stop Bots from Lying About My Views on Net Neutrality - kposehn
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170710/10071737756/fcc-insists-it-cant-stop-impostors-lying-about-my-views-net-neutrality.shtml
======
Overtonwindow
Unfortunately this is accurate. The open comment period for proposed rules is
by law designed to be as open as humanly possible. Anything the FCC does that
filters those comments, or in some way creates a barrier, will open them to
lawsuits and members of congress howling about censorship. It's happened in
the past and it's a nightmare. The staff has a lot of internal filtering they
do (source: I worked on filtering comments for DOE once upon a time) and they
can filter out obvious bots, trolls, and crap.

The last thing staff want is for someone to discover later a rule was approved
because of mostly bots. The lawsuits and and congressional howling would be
crushing.

